

Releasing fast Protocol Buffers for Python with lazy decoding support - atamyrat
http://blog.connex.io/introducing-cypb-improving-the-performance-of

======
atamyrat
Last week there was a discussion about Protocol Buffers for Python when
Greplin released C++ wrappers. [<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2145534>]

I mentioned that we were working on it too, so over the weekend I tried to
make it usable by others.

Two main differences are:

1) Lazy decoding support: Message parts are decoded on the fly as they are
accessed for first time.

2) No dependencies. C code is generated which compiles to Python module.

------
calloc
This is great news. The company I am currently working at is using the Google
Protocol buffers within Python as well, and any and all speedups we can get is
absolutely fantastic.

As of right now we are just getting off the ground and I don't think the
protocol buffers are going to be our primary concern for a while, either way
it is nice to know that in the future we can look forward to using these 3rd
party libraries.

------
StavrosK
Does anyone have the TL;DR version of what PBs are or how they're used?

~~~
atamyrat
It is binary serialization format used and open sourced by Google. Unlike
JSON, objects must adhere to a predefined scheme/structure, and hence, it is
compact.

~~~
StavrosK
That was succinct and concise, thank you.

------
jchonphoenix
Is anyone pushing these updates back to google? Isn't protobufs open source?

~~~
atamyrat
I have just posted this to protobuf mailing list too, and license is the same
so it can be integrated.

